# Just a quick thank you



## joshman108 (Jan 25, 2018)

Just wanted to say I'm now a data analyst at a great company and couldn't be happier. I can honestly attribute most of my position to the tons of free and amazing advice I have received on this forum. Before working in excel at my last job I had no technical knowledge nor an understanding of all of the cool things you could do with data using fun manipulations, logic and coding. It was the help on this forum that gave me that understanding and encouragement to continue learning. 

So I wanted to express my simple and sincere thanks especially to all of the regulars, joe, jonmo, mikerickson and Rick Rothstein who stand out by memory especially.

Thanks!


----------



## hiker95 (Jan 26, 2018)

joshman108,

Thanks for the feedback.

You are very welcome.  Glad *we* (I tried to help you one of your threads/posts) could help.

And, come back anytime.


----------

